# Fence Height



## Kaitlyn (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey guys! I'm new here and have been lurking around all week. I searched, but couldn't find anything to answer my question.

What is the minimum distance you would put between fence boards/strands in your pastures? I am looking into getting a mini to join the herd, but I think some of our fencing would not be suitable. My dad thought he would be clever and switch from our original setup of 20", 34", 48" being the height of each fence strand to only having two strands with one at 24" and one at 48". He says it's easier for him to mow the grass underneath, but it has actually caused problems because my geldings now like to push up the lower strand to sneak grass from the riding ring. I am also thinking that a 2' gap might be enough room for a mini to jump through?

If it is too wide of a gap, I'm thinking that I might only switch the perimeter fencing back to three strands (to save money and work). The way my pastures are set up, we have two pastures (approximately 1 1/2 acres each) that wrap around a 300'x160' riding ring. If I only used three fence strands on the perimeters of the pasture, and the two foot gap is wide enough to jump through, the mini would have access to both pastures (which are connected and usually open to each other anyway) as well as the riding ring. Which brings me to another point: in general (I know horses are individuals, but I'm talking generally) how likely is a mini to mess with my jumps? I can't leave my geldings in there because they will eat the astroturf off of my rolltop and brush box, and steal decorative flowers if they are left out there. My mare on the other hand, couldn't care less. Would I be likely to have to worry about this with a mini? If push comes to shove, I could remove the rolltop and brush box from the ring and simply pick up the flowers every day, but I would rather leave the rolltop in there.

thanks for the help


----------



## Katiean (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a mare that is 31 3/4". She slips under a chain link fence that is to the ground. Unless you are putting in an electric fence at 24" and actually I would reccomend maybe 12" and 24" for an electric fence. But if your bottom strand is 24" no matter what kind of fence a mini can and will get out. At least mine would.


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 20, 2010)

I actually have one turnout with 5 strands and another with 4. The hieghts start at approx. 12-16" off the ground and are at approx. 10" intervals there after. I also have electic in every strand.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 20, 2010)

I didn't even think about them slipping under! It makes sense, though, because I know my ponies can escape under a 36" stall guard, and they are much bigger.

Does anyone know what the approximate cost of (hmm I don't even know what to call it. Livestock fencing? No-climb equine fencing? The wire grid fencing is what I'm referring to) runs? Do you think it would work if I attached it to large wooden posts every 50 yards and small metal posts every 15 yards? This is how my electric fencing is set up.

Or maybe I could use three strands of electric fencing and shift it down farther... but at that point I may have to just use four strands because one of my geldings is physically capable of jumping about 5 feet lol. Though he is fine with 4' fencing.


----------

